# Show your Setups / Tool Porn



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Im a tool junkie,yes i said it:whistling

It took me about 15years to finally get a decent set up that i feel comfortable with,yet i find myself still in search of that perfect set up thats light,powerful,easy to transport, ETC!
Although all my stuff is top shelf i still find myself shopping and now drinking the green cool aid.

so show me your setups / tool porn so maybe i can come to a conclusion of what i need or that what i have is just what i need!!:thumbsup:

i,ll kick it off with some makita stuff and green cool aid 

ENJOY


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Boy that makita 2704 table saw is the bomb, the height is adjustable and sits about a 1/4" higher than the mft/3 perfect!! and cuts 3 5/8 high rips 2x4s on a single pass!:whistling Can your bosch do that?:laughing:

These festool sanders are sweet, ive sanded steps,deck rails, solid mahogany with hardly any dust to clean!!
The last 2 pics are of the sander in motion the little dust thats on the rail of the table is from sanding on edge!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Turn that ETS 150 on with out holding on to it, it will just stay in place and sand!!
Couple that sander with a RO150 and you have an unstopable pair of sanders that will accomplish any task you throw at them. They are the nicest sanders to use all day long.

Monday I am setting up for a few hundred feet of crown and some base and case.
I will take a picture of that. I might have to paintshop my Kapex extensions in, they are my christmas present.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how do you know what Santa is bringing you?:w00t:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Im a tool junkie,yes i said it:whistling
> ...,yet i find myself still in search of that perfect set up thats light,powerful,easy to transport, ETC!
> ENJOY


It is funny that you should post this just now as i am "building a new Kit" for jamb out window replacement for Lead abatement projects (HUD, EPA, and state grant work). Speed is key and for 85% "fair" is the level of workmanship that is acceptable. So this is a different world than real "carpentry" where fit and finish is the way to more work. 

Here is what is needed 
6Mil plastic sheeting
a way to cut it to fit window sizes in the home
Ashort step to reach the tops of the windows to tape off
2" maksing tape
Caulk
HEPA vac
Ladders
a way to take out the blind stop from the outside. (if you pull the windows from the outside by removing the blind stops your lead work area is outside the living space, and you are not required to clean the living space and pass the clearance testing with 3rd party wipe samples saving $$$ even though it seems wrong to break out the blind stops with a prybar and then rebuild the exterior trim instead of installing the jambouts from the inside like they are designed)
1x2"trim stock
miter saw
trim gun


My new window kit
1 sys4 for tape and caulk (Stays inside to keep warm and to be used as a step)
holds 24 tubes of caulk both clear and white acrylic
7 rolls of tape 
caulk gun
paper towles
and tape gun

1 sys 4 trim kit
I am thinking the De Walt 18 ga cordless as it is a pain to drag comperssor hose gun and cord out when only the nailer is avaliable

a couple of shark grip 300 trim bars

a flooring mallet those heavy steel rubber combo mallets are prefect for ,demo/adjusting, out of plumb jambs

Hilti Cf Ds 1 foam dispensing system

Attix 8 HEPA

and for cutting trim I have been using the Festool Trion with ultra clean blades.

This setup allows me to make one trip inside and one outside to set up.

Sorry for this rambling post (will probably clean it up)

here is my best tool porn 




Craig


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice set up craig, i like the 2nd video with the 7 1/4 makita dust collection:thumbsup:

i have to try to hook up the makita ls1016 to my ct33 and see ,hopefully i can get the same results if not its gonna be Kapex time in the near future:shutup:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice set up Craig. I did not see the second video. I'm enjoying seeing everyone's trailer as I'm tearing my out next week and redoing it and I've made a few notes of the better ideas (in my mind). 

Here is my porn. This is my drill tote based on Gary Katz idea, but adding a sortainer. and my chop saw with BBQ lights for when I'm inside so I can be perfect on my cuts.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pullin the outside stops isn't to bad if the grain is running straight
but it can be a real bear if its a quarter sawn pcs and the grain runs under the caseing




oh and all you guys with the sexy tools suck:w00t:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

AHHH Now thats what im talking about, :thumbsup:

hows that chopshop hood working out for you? and i just gave myself a green present too:shutup: HACHHHUUU C12 :shutup:

wifes been asking whats in those grey boxes..LOL told her it was from a cleaning company goin out of buisness:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Five Star said:


> wifes been asking whats in those grey boxes..LOL told her it was from a cleaning company goin out of buisness:laughing:



LMAO:laughing:


How are you liking the new makita scms? I love it! I see you are using a dewalt blade. I used the original blade for a bunch or mdf trims, it was done after that. I bought a diablo 80 tooth, it was horrible the vibration was terrible right out of the package! I just picked up a dewalt 60 tooth, the all yellow one. That baby is a nice blade!


Dave 



Dave


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Trying to build cabinets for the trailer to get better organized. It's way cramped in there ripping down some plywood. You can see the face frame in the back ground. There is a table saw under the 3/4" sheet.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> LMAO:laughing:
> 
> 
> How are you liking the new makita scms? I love it! I see you are using a dewalt blade. I used the original blade for a bunch or mdf trims, it was done after that. I bought a diablo 80 tooth, it was horrible the vibration was terrible right out of the package! I just picked up a dewalt 60 tooth, the all yellow one. That baby is a nice blade!
> ...


 
i just use the dewalt blade on that jatoba brazillian wood, thats my sacraficial general purpose blade!:thumbsup:

i love the ls1016 so far its the best saw i ever owned by far, until i see warners :shutup:
but the makita is definitly a keeper!!


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Cole, it does looked cramped in there, you should chk into a ts55 then you can put the tablesaw away:laughing:

i ripped about 6 sheets of cabinet grade 3/4 ply with my ts 75 the other day for 10" extention jambs took me about an hour for about 20 rips(solo):thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Cole, it does looked cramped in there, you should chk into a ts55 then you can put the tablesaw away:laughing:
> 
> i ripped about 6 sheets of cabinet grade 3/4 ply with my ts 75 the other day for 10" extention jambs took me about an hour for about 20 rips(solo):thumbsup:


I am it is on the need to get list. Used one on demo day last month and was sold right away. Just waiting until after the holiday season and seeing the damage to the bank acount from the wifes shopping. You festool guys have quietly converted me.

Oh see the water line at about 5' tall that is from the flood in summer 08 and the big crack in the floor came from then as well.

Cole


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

The Chopshop hood is really quite nice. It does take up space is the big Con. (That and some 20 lbs would be the big pro for the Kapex). If I'm outside and no BMW's around I just cut w/o the hood. It adds a bit of safety in that if something goes flying off the back the hood stops it.

My C12 has worked really well, and it is the go to drill in my kit.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is the second video It is my Makita LS0714 hooked up to a shop vac cutting 21, 11" Pieces of partical board I left the video unedited for time so you could see the whole process skip to 2:10 to bypass all the cuts

I think this little saw has the BEST dust collection Period. I posted the video and a challenge to Kapax owners to match it on the FOG in October no takers so far. The saw weighs 27 Lbs





Craig


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Craig, wtf is particle board?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

its the 3/4" counter-top underlayment


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

charimon said:


> its the 3/4" counter-top underlayment


I don't remember the last time I actually bought any of that crap.

If you mail me a piece, I will test my kapex.:shifty:

I use plywood for all most everything.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

warner, you had to put that in your avatar today :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> warner, you had to put that in your avatar today :laughing:


Is that the current saw or was that # 1 or 2?:laughing:

I don't know if I can roll with you festool boys but I'l see if I can snap a few shots tommorow.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> warner, you had to put that in your avatar today :laughing:


I need one with the dog laying under it.:laughing:
As much as I like the mft/3 for material support ( I actually like using the saw on the floor with a sys 1 for support) I had to get the extension set for it. I needed something lighter for carrying up stairs in houses.
I go right to the work, no more walking back and forth to for me.



Inner10 said:


> Is that the current saw or was that # 1 or 2?:laughing:
> 
> I don't know if I can roll with you festool boys but I'l see if I can snap a few shots tommorow.


I think that was #1, hey if they want to give me a new one because the right laser moved when it was hauled around, that is fine by me.

You have some mighty nice storage and organization going on!!

Mental note, I find systainers to be good step stools but, when on top of a roll board, they make for dangerous step stools.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you get your drill yet 5star?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not very portable, but it works.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like it Leo!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Like you've never seen it before. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Like you've never seen it before. :laughing:


It threw me for a minute, that must have been right after you set something up, that is too clean.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Those were the pics I took right after I installed the dust collector. I have three jobs going in the shop right now. It looks nothing like that now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That's more like it!

At least it does not look like Bass's did that one time.:laughing:


Can you mail me all those scraps?
Good fire starters for the wood burner.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Bass's shop was full of junk...er...well....tools thrown about. At least this is a money making mess. :laughing:


Stand in line for the scraps. I have people who already have claim on them. I'd love to be able to burn them. Can't legally do it in my shop because I would need a wood furnace, a wood stove is considered a non-controlled burn. An I no longer have a wood stove in my house. I got rid of it when my first was born. It was to much of a danger to a small crawler. And since then I have put an peninsula where the stove use to be in the kitchen.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think that was #1, hey if they want to give me a new one because the right laser moved when it was hauled around, that is fine by me.


Just yanking your chain, my 2 cheap pos deltas are very jelous.:notworthy

...Still reading about the DoAs out there makes me think they need to comeout with a 2.0 model or atleast bump up the QC.



Ok here's what I had in my house too cold to go get stuff from outside in my vehicles.

Now here's the organization porn...I didn't take shots of all since some are real disasters inside...they are a work in progress so to speak.:shifty:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Now for some mess:










Empty cases anyone? Lots more where they came from!










I've got some toolbags to get rid of too, saw is in desperate need for a new cutting surface too.:whistling










This was made in a pinch...I had to suck up some nasty dirt and filter clogging insulation so I made this poor mans version of a dust deputy from some abs fittings, 5 gallon pail and about a mile of tape.:laughing:

It works!


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Those were the pics I took right after I installed the dust collector. I have three jobs going in the shop right now. It looks nothing like that now.


them clamps there look like harbor freight? are they any good? durable? I was at HarborFreight today and though about buying a few...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Inner

That is some Sweet Sys's 

If this is tool porn that duct tape cyclone is some gutter raunch....... (Nasty but turns the trick)

Darcy 
Partical board is the worst for collection as the chips are small and heavy compared to wood or mdf. The little Mak only uses a 1/16" kerf blade so it only makes 1/2 the dust in the first place. Make a test cutting of a 1x12 21 times and if it comes close then move to the money shot and post a video, make sure you blow off the tool and have an enclosed area to trap anything that misses the vac.

Craig


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

slowforthecones said:


> them clamps there look like harbor freight? are they any good? durable? I was at HarborFreight today and though about buying a few...


No, not harbor freight. Ocean State Job Lot. The could have the same ones at HF though. I paid $7 for a 6", $8 for a 12", $9 for a 18" and $10 for a 24". I have 20 12" and 12 24" and a few of thw 18" and 6". Most of them are real good. Ihave a couple that don't clamp down real hard. You need to test them befor you buy them. 

They aren't solid lockdown clamps like a "C" clamp is. If you are using them for something like a guide hold down I wouldn't trust them. For gluing up they are great, quick and easy.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

That's some major Systainer organization... I'm having Systainer envy. 

After the last thread, I went to mysystainer.com and I've chosen a modest upgrade for a cool $600... I have not pushed the order button yet, nor will I until I KNOW I have that kind of money sitting already on the Visa OR Lee Valley starts selling them and they are right in the store then I'll just be well organized but POOR>

And Leo that is one sweet looking shop good to see it's pumping out sawdust and off cuts for money.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> them clamps there look like harbor freight? are they any good?


They look identical to what we get at Princess Auto (same as HF). I bought a bunch and they seem to work fine. I only use them for gluing stuff together and they cost me next to nill. Its amazing how many clamps you need to glue things. One of those things you can never have too many of.



> If this is tool porn that duct tape cyclone is some gutter raunch....... (Nasty but turns the trick)


Craig it looks so terrible but I threw it in for laughs. It worked so well I decided to get a real Dust Deputy. For 100 bucks USD the DD is a steal if it works as well as my ghetto rig.



> Partical board is the worst for collection as the chips are small and heavy compared to wood or mdf.


My mighter saw sees a decent amount of MDF and some partical board. Not only does it make nasty dust it is sooooo hard on blades. I've been drooling over a little slider like that for a while. Perfect for what I do, light, cheap blades, thin blades.



> After the last thread, I went to mysystainer.com and I've chosen a modest upgrade for a cool $600... I have not pushed the order button yet, nor will I until I KNOW I have that kind of money sitting already on the Visa OR Lee Valley starts selling them and they are right in the store then I'll just be well organized but POOR>


I've had a 1000 dollar order in my online cart sitting and waiting for months now. I stopped by Lee Valley and didn't see anything Tanos and didn't see it on their website. Where did you hear about Tanos and Lee Valley?

The problem I have now is I have some systainers that are loaded full of different stuff because I don't have enough of them to organize all things properly. Bottom line I need more!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a better shot.








This is my first time ever useing garilla glue I am not sure if I am sold on it. Titebond has workfor me for years, but have heard good things about gorilla so I tried it on my own stuff first. You can see it expanded a lot more than I thought it would on the bottum left of the cabinet.








This for the people that say no one ever shows a close up. Not perfect but damn good for not haveing cabinet grade tools.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Cole looks good, as far as the glue goes they have a white gorilla glue that does not expand as the urathane looking one! i use it on all my joints now from pine to maple crowns!

chk it out at the chepo blowes in the glue sections:thumbsup:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I've had a 1000 dollar order in my online cart sitting and waiting for months now. I stopped by Lee Valley and didn't see anything Tanos and didn't see it on their website. Where did you hear about Tanos and Lee Valley?
> 
> The problem I have now is I have some systainers that are loaded full of different stuff because I don't have enough of them to organize all things properly. Bottom line I need more!


I called up California, and the Head "guy" said Lee Valley was the Canadian Distributor, I then phoned Lee Valley's tech support and told them they were the supplier after about 20 minutes of the guy asking around he told me they were planing on it. I think they are just trying to get Christmas done first.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> This is my first time ever useing garilla glue I am not sure if I am sold on it.


I used urathane glue on my last set of lifts and boy it really holds. I wet all the contact points and learned that a little goes a long way....alot just makes a mess and my lord don't get it on your clothes!



> I called up California, and the Head "guy" said Lee Valley was the Canadian Distributor


I'l have to give em a call and start pestering!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I used urathane glue on my last set of lifts and boy it really holds. I wet all the contact points and learned that a little goes a long way....alot just makes a mess and my lord don't get it on your clothes!


LOL I read on the bottle it will ruin clothes and I still got it all over my right pant leg.:laughing:

Drawer are all cut rabbited and mortised.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Cole looks good, as far as the glue goes they have a white gorilla glue that does not expand as the urathane looking one! i use it on all my joints now from pine to maple crowns!
> 
> chk it out at the chepo blowes in the glue sections:thumbsup:


It is just PVA glue tho....nothing different then TiteBond or Elmers.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

_ didnt want to start a new thread,but thought id give a few impressions on a good tool i recently bought this festool c12 off craigslist, it was pretty new condition works great, but just monday after installing all the cabs i needed to secure the filler for the top crown and remembered the c12!!:notworthy What great control and power the right angle ttachment saved me at least 30 min of fussing with plastic shelf clips to remove and reset all the shelves:thumbsup: _


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I love my C-12.
It is like 4 drills in one package.
The bit holder also rocks!!!

The solid state controls in it give you way better control over what you are doing.
I use my 90 chuck at least 5 times a week.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Lately its been the first drill ive been reaching for, unless its muddy out door work then i dig deep and break out the old dewalts 14.4s:laughing: But seriously this drill Rocks,now i know why the guy from this old house always used it!! although now he switched to the t15+3


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Warner did you watch this old house about a week ago, he set up the kapex in the room ,but he was hanging some snap on cheap crown, kapex looked good to bad, its prone to problems with grindage and lasers :shutup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Lately its been the first drill ive been reaching for, unless its muddy out door work then i dig deep and break out the old dewalts 14.4s:laughing: But seriously this drill Rocks,now i know why the guy from this old house always used it!! although now he switched to the t15+3


Just wait, they are coming out with the C-15.

Same functionally as the T-15's but, with the d-shaped handle.

I am saving my quarters daily for that one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dont you get annoyed with changeing the head to suit what your doing? That would annoy me. I use the Makita LXT angle driver for drilling and impact wrench for screwing and either my spare impact wrench or drilldriver to countersink/Forstner when doing that. It's a great idea if your doing one task for a while then need to change as it keeps you from having multiple tools.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Warner did you watch this old house about a week ago, he set up the kapex in the room ,but he was hanging some snap on cheap crown, kapex looked good to bad, its prone to problems with grindage and lasers :shutup:


I was laughing about that but, I used it the other day to install some foam trim.:whistling:laughing:

I'm not sure what the grinding is, maybe the table and the miter scale?
Mint makes a little metal gliding sound when swinging the table around.
It has the tightest table of any saw I have used. Which in turn makes it the very accurate when you set it to your degree. I think if you want to split hairs you can get it pretty spot on to 1/4 degree.

The lasers.......

It seems the right one is the one that moves around on most peoples saws. Lots of guys buy them and never take them out of their garage or shop so they don't have the issue.

I think it is a damn shame to buy a saw like that and not travel with it.
It is light, compact, and very easy to carry. I still can't believe how little room it takes up.

Oh, the lasers......

I had trouble adjusting them, they are complicated. There is 3 way adjustment for each one. They are spring loaded from each side, kind of wedges them in place. Really stiff springs, don't ask how I know.

My right laser takes a few times of adjusting and moving the saw before it seats. Now if I have to adjust the laser I just tap on the handle above the laser once or twice and that will move it, if it wants to wiggle a bit.

For the last 2 months, and having been hauled around about half of that time (in the burban or trailer), I have not had to adjust the lasers.


It is a way different saw then what is out there and I am still learning little tricks with it each time I use it.

Sorry, that was long winded.:laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

To be honest i really didnt want the d handle at first, but now i like it, is there any other benefit to having the D-handle?

BC i have all the Lxt makitas including the right angle impact, but when boring holes or drilling face frames in maple,oak,alder cabinets to add a filler to the top i find the c12 you can hold the straightest and has plenty of power !! i used to do it with the impacts but its harder to drill in a straight line!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Dont you get annoyed with changeing the head to suit what your doing? That would annoy me. I use the Makita LXT angle driver for drilling and impact wrench for screwing and either my spare impact wrench or drilldriver to countersink/Forstner when doing that. It's a great idea if your doing one task for a while then need to change as it keeps you from having multiple tools.


Not at all, it takes a second to do. In all honesty, it is probably quicker than switching drills.


That and all the different chucks, drill, 2 battery's and the charger fit in the smallest drill case you have ever seen. I have a bunch of other things tucken in there as well.

I think there is 16 different positions you can do with the 90.
The 1/2" key less chuck just pops right off with the pull of the collar.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> To be honest i really didnt want the d handle at first, but now i like it, is there any other benefit to having the D-handle?
> 
> BC i have all the Lxt makitas including the right angle impact, but when boring holes or drilling face frames in maple,oak,alder cabinets to add a filler to the top i find the c12 you can hold the straightest and has plenty of power !! i used to do it with the impacts but its harder to drill in a straight line!:thumbsup:


I think it has a lot to do with ergonomics.
Seems you are really concentrating your force right where it matters.

I think you can hold it in other positions as well.
Just like drilling those holes, looks like an awkward position but, it is really easy to control.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I find alot of people who are expierencing problems are starting to whack the saws alittle and just living with the problems, If the kapex would be a $500-600 dollar saw its easy to leave in the truck or trailor let it bounce around, @ 1300 ahhh id be returning it every issue i had for a new one!:laughing: they would do away with the warranty and customer service if i was to purchase one..LOL


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

this set up is in a living room ontop of a drop cloth on burbur carpet, no vac hooked up at the end i had to vac alittle , due to the wheather, 1.5 ft of snow outside,freezing,and working in a town house dev, this was the first time in 3 yrs i set up inside a house that was finished


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All I see is another picture of your drill!!:laughing:

The kapex goes in the room I am working on.
I just put together a sys 1 with 3 blades for the saw, crown stops, hold down knobs and a drop cloth. All the things I need for that saw can be put in there. I have my cleaning wands set in the holder on the handle.
Takes 5 minutes to pack the saw up, roll up the drop cloth and do a quick sweep of the vicinity (some times I skip the last step:shifty.

Totally worth it.

Oh, it got about a 1/2" of snow today, the saw.
I forgot I left it sit out, whoops.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Look at the bottom of my pic behind the drill!!

Lets see your set up with the systainers:shutup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Look at the bottom of my pic behind the drill!!
> 
> Lets see your set up with the systainers:shutup:


Ok,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't think so.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

thats amazing isnt it, thats almost better than hitting a jewelery store and all the stuff there you can put on ebay and get 85% if not 90% of the cost back!! :whistling

It is better than hiting a jewelery store..:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have systainers scatered every where right now.

I need to start taking my camera with me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I don't think so.


What?:whistling:laughing:



Five Star said:


> thats amazing isnt it, thats almost better than hitting a jewelery store and all the stuff there you can put on ebay and get 85% if not 90% of the cost back!! :whistling
> 
> It is better than hiting a jewelery store..:laughing:


You should see the warehouse on the other side of the building.:laughing:

They have pretty good security.:shifty:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What?:whistling:laughing:


You're wife would have killed you by now and stuffed each one of the pcs she cut you up into each one of those compartments.:whistling


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Leo G said:


> You're wife would have killed you by now and stuffed each one of the pcs she cut you up into each one of those compartments.:whistling


LMAO:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> You're wife would have killed you by now and stuffed each one of the pcs she cut you up into each one of those compartments.:whistling





Five Star said:


> LMAO:thumbup:


Not any more. I started buying her green lingerie, she now pays no attention to my systainer collection.:laughing:


Do you think she would at least use my sawzall to cut me up?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Kapex


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Kapex


It would offer good blood extraction:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Might clog the vacuum filter though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Might clog the vacuum filter though.


I should show her where I keep the foam filters at.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

*kapex v the makita lso714 for dust more contenders please who is the best????????????*

Kapex?

Or 

Makita for dust


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Somebody posted a video of that Makita somewhere, and it's pretty amazing. That was with a vac attached, but almost nothing was left behind. They are both very impressive. 

I also must say the Milwaukee 12" has impressed me in that regard. With just the bag, about 75% gets pulled in. With a vac attached, it's more like 90-95%. Pretty impressive for a miter saw, but maybe still a small notch below the other two.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

*kapex or makita*

more input im worried about dust but makita is a grand cheaper


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well the makita does not have near the capacity as the kapex.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah you couldn't slice through my fat arse with a 7-1/4" blade...although the thin kerf would probably slice through the top half nice and quick.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Darcy it depends what you mean by capacity:whistling
on the flat it will do any trim that the kapax can
so unless you are specializing in nested crown your statement is not true.

Now if you are talking about 1/2 the capacity to make dust you are right on as the blade is 1/2 the thickenss let alone capturing it.

and if you are talking about less capacity to give you a work out hauling it around you are right again as it weighs 27#, 20# less than the Kapax

It is not the Best "All Around" saw, can't cut 4x4's or nested crown, but if you are running Base and Case once you go Mak you wont go back. It also comes with a









So give it (heck give them both) a try and see what works for you.

Craig


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If you connect the Makita 2 a vac you would be supprised at how much dust it can catch. I think it works well enough without the vac but for the people who want that extra dust extration use it with a vac. I see the new makita at tool king recon model for around $430 the other week. Thats a pretty nice saw for even $600 let alone $430.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Craig- I was just talking about depth of cut.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Craig- I was just talking about depth of cut.


I kind of thot so, but i couldn't help myself :lol:

Craig


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

HOLY CRAP


they werent joking when they said you drank the green koolaid. 

Why are you doing construction? Just give tours of your shop


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

john5mt said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> 
> they werent joking when they said you drank the green koolaid.
> ...


I wish that was mine. I took that picture when I was at a training class at Festool's USA headquarters in Lebanon Indiana.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

here is a couple more:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> HOLY CRAP
> 
> 
> they werent joking when they said you drank the green koolaid.
> ...


Think his shop is nice you should see his house!!! :


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> here is a couple more:


 
And ofcoarse theres no dust any where insight in that shop!!:laughing::shutup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> And ofcoarse theres no dust any where insight in that shop!!:laughing::shutup:


Nope, we were cutting stuff all day long too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Warner if you could have either these 3 at the same time for one night or the festools in the picture at the bottom what would you pick? :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The tools. Way less talking and the tools would cost me less money over the long run.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That wouldnt be my choice lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> That wouldnt be my choice lol. :thumbsup:


Well, I live with 3 blondes and a female dog. 4 females and me, the tools would offer much sanity vs dealing with 3 women.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah and who wants to play scrabble either :shifty:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd prefer to play with adjustment of the fence rather scrabble..


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Heres my little ghetto:laughing: setup from the other day. I was just doing some hardwood so I really didn't have anything too crazy set up. 

There she is five star!:laughing:














Dave


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice Dave, Glad to see it getting dusty out of the box!!!:thumbsup: Now i wonder if i can send you some blue paint to color coordinate that stand..?:laughing:

How you like the saw, its got alot of balls huh.?:whistling


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

My setup
This is how it looks in the trailer










This is that same stuff all set up










....and the new trailer:w00t:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Five Star said:


> Nice Dave, Glad to see it getting dusty out of the box!!!:thumbsup: Now i wonder if i can send you some blue paint to color coordinate that stand..?:laughing:
> 
> How you like the saw, its got alot of balls huh.?:whistling




Yup send that paint over:laughing: Just for the heck of it I found the hardest 2x4 that I had laying around and ripped it down to 3/4" thick. It powered right through it! I'm thinking the dewalt would of had some trouble with that!:laughing:



Dave


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Sure will dave, I like the tablesaw stand you got its a good working height! 

And isnt it nice to be able to rip 2x4s in on pass, its great for packing out doors and windows!! and the saw its self is relatively light!! In my opinion it blows the bosch away!! I see alot of bosch reconditioned stuff in the bosch service center 5 miles from my house, and in the other direction theres a makita service center and theres barely anything reconditioned!! that tells me something!!


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> My setup
> This is how it looks in the trailer
> 
> 
> ...


 
Isnt that Warners old trailor..??? maybe he left some festools in there :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I see alot of bosch reconditioned stuff in the bosch service center 5 miles from my house, and in the other direction theres a makita service center and theres barely anything reconditioned!! that tells me something!!


 

Or could it be that the Bosch is FAR more popular and has been around FAR longer...:shifty::laughing:
I will give the Kita that it has 5/8" more capacity, but I have also shoved a 2x4 down the Bosch's thoat to see what happens and she just keeps on cutting. I stalled out a contactor's table saw that same way to see what would happen....so I guess the Bosch has more power then the one with the induction motor...I don't know what the HP rating was tho so...........................

Watch the base on your saws tho. The First generation Bosch 4000 table saws had bases like the new Makita did and they chipped when slide into the truck, the new 4100 table saws rounded over and reinforced the bottom to solve that...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ok,,,,,*

I thought I should contribute, now mine is little dissorganized, but I ussually can find what I am looking for , Iv'e got it pretty close to Warners prestine shop, it's a work in progress,,,what can i say,,

Well,,
lets start in the corner shot,, the table saw is just peeking it's head up in the left corner, really hard to see,,, I ussually crawl over the boxes to get to the work bench -good exersize n all:thumbsup:

next stop in the shop,, were I talk to all you dudes, my man cave- it's really not to bad, i actually cut down on my smoking used to have problems finding the keyboard n all, now I am down to 4 packs a day:thumbsup: 

more shots:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*the lunch room*

Next stop is the lunch room- little to fancy for me,on a side note: there is this god awful smell coming from somwhere,, I havn't narrowed it down yet, seems to fallow me around, anyways ,,again,,, a work in progress,, 

I know it's awsome, :thumbup::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Or could it be that the Bosch is FAR more popular and has been around FAR longer...:shifty::laughing:
> I will give the Kita that it has 5/8" more capacity, but I have also shoved a 2x4 down the Bosch's thoat to see what happens and she just keeps on cutting. I stalled out a contactor's table saw that same way to see what would happen....so I guess the Bosch has more power then the one with the induction motor...I don't know what the HP rating was tho so...........................
> 
> Watch the base on your saws tho. The First generation Bosch 4000 table saws had bases like the new Makita did and they chipped when slide into the truck, the new 4100 table saws rounded over and reinforced the bottom to solve that...


Maybe I am missing something, I am fairly new here, but why is your blade blacked out in all of your pictures?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I eye-ball that bow-wrench everytime I'm at Lee Valley, I take it you are a fan?

The deck-doohickies look neat but a bit of a unitasker no?:whistling


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

No there actually makes it easier than each individual board!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh I would think so, looks very efficient.

Just like breaking a job down into its smallest parts, similar to that of the assembly line; always more efficient. My reaction was more of the "another specialty tool that only serves one application".

Lately with my best efforts to trim down on specialty tools and unnecessary gear I look at things that only do one task with more scrutiny. But then again I can count on one hand the number of decks I've built.:laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Even though i dont build as many decks as i used too, certain tools i cant part with,No matter what !!! especially the bow wrenches im keeping those to the end!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't part with anything it just goes in a rotation from my usual bunch of tools to a corner of the van then finally to the basement.....where it sits with the rest of the forgotten but still loved tools.

...I get reminded often about them "why do you need 4 of these saws?! don't you already have one of these? can I throw this out?! why don't you sell this junk" ....yes dear


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

some nail guns,not as many as Lone,but then again,who does?:notworthy


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Its hard to keep up with the LoneFramer , :laughing:


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

there's 2 guns missing and I'm still not even close:notworthy


----------

